# Surefire 9P vs Surefire M3 ?



## Dan_GSR (Mar 3, 2006)

how do these two lights compare?
I want to get a 3 cell light to round out the collection

having trouble justifying the extra cost of the M3 over the 9P

the M3 costs more than double....


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 3, 2006)

I think you would be happy with a 9P and a P91 LA, which supposedly cranks around 200 lumens. I have something similar (P9 + A19 + P91 on 2x Pila 168S), and it makes a bunch of light in a fairly small package. Throwy, but with a broad beam. Can't comment on the M3, but I have a M3Turbo that is more of a concentrated throw. I bet there wouldn't be a heck of a lot of difference between the M3 with the HOLA (225 lumens?) and a P9/P91. OTOH, the cool factor goes to the M3 with its shock isolated LA and looks.

peace


----------



## Timson (Mar 3, 2006)

A 9P with a P91 lamp or a G90HP lamp and a pair of Li-Ion cells is a pretty hard combo to beat.

M3 will out throw the 9P set up.

M3 beam is round
P90/91 is oval
G90 is round

It all depends on how you intend to use your flashlight.

I have the C3 which is basically a 9P with different body....In true flashaholic style I just had to give in and get an M3 as well.

In fairness...I probably carry the C3 more - as its more than bright enough in most scenarios and its smaller and easier to carry than the M3....Plus if I lost or damaged my M3 - I'd die.

When shone against a wall you can hardly perceive the extra 25Lu the M3 HOLA produces over the P91 in a 9P

There are plenty of mod options for your 9P.

Hope that helps a bit.


Tim


----------



## Dan_GSR (Mar 3, 2006)

I have no interest in putting a high output lamp in any light
20min run time is just too short to be practical.....for me


----------



## Dan_GSR (Mar 3, 2006)

thank you Timson for your input

yeah...i guess i'd be the same way
get a 9p....still lust after a M3...and get it eventually


----------



## Timson (Mar 3, 2006)

None of the CR123 primary cell Surefires are going to give you long runtimes - even with low output lamps - Typically 1 Hour.

If an hours runtime is acceptable...Then the best runtime / performance combo would be a 9P with a G&P G90HP 175 Lumen Lamp assembly.

Better in every respect when compared to the Surefire P90 (Unless you want a big broad beam)

If you use the light a lot, Li-Ions are a great idea (Get 2 sets)

Tim.


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 3, 2006)

Dan - regarding the runtime thing, go with some kind of rechargeable arrangement like my Pila setup above. I use Pilas in my M3T as well, tho I have to use a A19 extension so the batteries will fit in there. No way I would use CR123s in one of these lights.

peace


----------



## bagman (Mar 3, 2006)

Timson said:


> M3 beam is round


my M3 beam is very oval at short range, I only notice if when checking it works in the locker room at work against the wall not in real life.



Timson said:


> ....Plus if I lost or damaged my M3 - I'd die.



I am carrying my M3 in a V70 holster next to my baton on my duty belt and after a week of shifts it has BIG scratches all over the head :crying: never mind


----------



## Dan_GSR (Mar 3, 2006)

1 hour runtime is acceptable
I don't think i need rechargeables , as this 3 cell light will be for backup when the A2 is not enough lumens/throw


----------



## CLHC (Mar 3, 2006)

Hello Dan_GSR!

Yes, pretty much summed up by the fellows here. Also, the SureFire 9P is an excellent 9V flashlight with enough brightness (w/standard LA P90=105 Lumens) for most applications. The SureFire M3 has relatively more throw than its brethren due to the slightly larger bezel. But according to my short-sighted eyes, I really can't tell that much of a difference, other than that it's hotspot is wider with the SF.9P.

Besides, if there are any plans to "upgrade" the SF.9P down the road, there's always the Turbo-Head.

Enjoy!


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Mar 3, 2006)

my opinion: M3s not worth the money. I've had 2. The "shock proof" bezel is a crock. Maybe it works for weapons, but unless youre going to mount your light on a gun its worthless. I've smashed 2 different bubs in surefire "shock proof" bezels by accidental drops from knee-high. The 9P will fit the bill.


----------



## yazkaz (Mar 4, 2006)

I've had my M3 for more than five years now, back then I too was deciding between the 9P (Z3 also) and the M3. I chose the latter, which was the first updated version with the shock-isolated bezel and Pyrex lens. I've never regretted this purchase.

Have taken great care with this light but still it suffered from one drop from above knee-high, to a tiled floor. No damage to the filament, only a small dent on the edge of the bezel which is not a real problem.

Personally I've nothing against the 9P. It's a budget buy and also benifits from the KL3 II LED upgrade. Too bad it's not available in black HAIII.

I've also considered getting those ultra high power bulbs (ie. MN11, MN16 etc.) but shortly threw out this idea because of their extra-low runtime.


----------



## lucio (Dec 3, 2006)

just a question: can i run a 9P with 2 pilas 150s(the one with the dimensions of a AA?

and with alkaline AA?

should I loose a lot of throwin power with these 2 options?

thanks!


----------



## EV_007 (Dec 3, 2006)

> I am carrying my M3 in a V70 holster next to my baton on my duty belt and after a week of shifts it has BIG scratches all over the head :crying: never mind




Yeah, I tried the V70 and it does scratch the crap out of the finish. :thumbsdow

A G2 or G2Z finish holds up a little better although it too still gets scuffed up a bit.

9P is heck of a bargin compared to the almost 3 times the cost of the M3. The grip on the M3 is better though. The shock bezel should hold up to the recoil of a firearm better than the 9P.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 3, 2006)

lucio said:


> just a question: can i run a 9P with 2 pilas 150s(the one with the dimensions of a AA?
> 
> and with alkaline AA?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, absolutely no, and maybe. The new Pilas are not as good as the old ones.

I recommend a pair of Wolf Eyes 150b's. They work excellent!


----------

